# Repair to small milling machine vise



## Getaway (Nov 16, 2013)

This small vise came with my Burke #4 horizontal mill.  It was a dirty broken mess.  I turned the screw support on the lathe, and made the jaws from a piece of mystery metal I got from the local truck salvage store.  It seems to be material than CRS.

The jaws came out much better than I thought they would.  After sawing them to size I used the Delta-Milwaukee tool maker as a surface grinder.  I ground them as a pair...mostly holding them at the same time in a small tool makers vise.

The Tool maker grinder was last winters project.....mostly just disassembly-cleaning-painting.  

The little Burke #4 will have to wait a while.  This winters project it a Burke Millrite MV-1


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice repair. Should stand up better than the original cast.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice job, Getaway. Glad you shared it!


----------



## Intheshop (Nov 17, 2013)

Agree with above....new pce is better than original cast.Nice grinder.


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 17, 2013)

Very nice work on the vise repair.  And that grinder looks sharp.  What's this winter's project???

Steve


----------

